# Chicago Plow & Salt Route - NO WALKS!!



## ChicagoSnow (Oct 29, 2001)

Hello,

I have a industrial snow plow route(2" trigger to start) and salt(after 2" plow only) route now available (1/4/07) for 1 owner operator with a 4x4 plow truck(pick up preferred but not absolute) and a tailgate/v box spreader(any spreader really).

This is a fantastic single person/vehicle route!

There are no walks to be serviced on this route. You stay in the truck the entire route. This route will only/can only be serviced between 11:00pm. and 6:00am. on any snow event. Great route for a person with a day job.

This is our second year servicing these 6 properties. All properties are within a 2 mile radius. We use roughly 1 - 1.5 yard of salt total. I supply you with bulk or bag salt(included with rates).

The properties are located near Chicago Ave. and Cicero Ave. (Chicago, IL. )

I would consider (for the right contractor), selling this route(now or later) or ???

The route pays $100.00 per hour or $1,000.00 flat per plow/salt run regardless of snow accumulation. The route takes 6-8 hours and I supply the salt. I will show the route to you personally, allow you to work the route once hourly(if you desire), than let me know if you would like to go hourly or flat rate?

I will assure you..............this arrangement will be win/win!!!

Feel free to email me at [email protected] or call my cell at any time (847)812-8100

Thanks again for the opportunity!

Joe Pacocha


----------



## ChicagoSnow (Oct 29, 2001)

Just want to say that this route has been filled as of today 1/8/07.

Thank you for looking at my opportunity!

*** Please keep us in mind for next season if you need help on a snow/ice management project or are in need of work. Big or small intentions............. please call or email. ***

Flexibility and creativity is our specialty!!

Thanks again - Joe


----------



## FFD133 (Nov 10, 2003)

if you guys get hit in Chicago and Indy does not, and you need a couple trucks, give me a shout. I can send up two truck if they aren't working here. Scott


----------

